# Wichita Falls?



## Grant Wilson (Feb 27, 2008)

Anybody got any updates? Still starting the qual at 10:00 on Saturday?
Good Luck to all.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Water Rock said:


> Anybody got any updates? Still starting the qual at 10:00 on Saturday?
> Good Luck to all.


They are running the test dog.


----------



## Biesemeiers (May 22, 2003)

The derby will finish today, so Qual will start on time tomorrow. Open is a tough triple, middle retired bird that is tough to dig out. I don't think they'll get done today, but they were getting a lot of answers when I left. 

Lori


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Thats a great avatar picture lori.


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Anyone have word on the derby yet? Whos left?


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

The derby is done....

#10 won Robbers' Stray Bullet o/h Dan Hurst --MAKES THE DERBY LIST
#4 2nd MOONSTONES Yellow-Dude Smith "Emmitt" o/h Bill McKnight MAKES THE DERBY LIST

again...like last week, don't know other placements...sorry.

Sarita


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

moonstonelabs said:


> The derby is done....
> 
> #10 won Robbers' Stray Bullet o/h Dan Hurst --MAKES THE DERBY LIST
> #4 2nd MOONSTONES Yellow-Dude Smith "Emmitt" o/h Bill McKnight MAKES THE DERBY LIST
> ...


Awesome, Congratulations to you both, see you next week at Tulsa.


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Very Cool Sarita! Congrats on making the derby list with Emmit!


----------



## bmiles (Aug 20, 2004)

Congratulations to Dan Hurst and Bullet on their Derby Win! That puts Bullet on the Derby list at 15 months old today!!


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Congrats DAN and Bullet!!!

fp


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Way to go Dan and Bullet. 
Also congrats to Bill and Emmitt. It's great to see him doing so well after the rough start he had!!!


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats to Dan and Bullet!

Troy


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Derby 
3rd # 7 Peanut/Geirman
4th # 14 Jes/Banks

Rj # 16 Loui/Gunzer
JAM 11 Sweeny
Thanks to WFRC derby went really smooth. Great grounds and workers, finished a little after 3.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

Congrats Bill and Sarita


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS BILL, SARITA, and EMMITT. 11 derby points and not quite 15 mos old is very impressive. Can't wait to see him this spring. Lydia has a LOT of catching up to do!! But I think she'll give Emmitt a run for his money 



Kris


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats Dan Hurst and Bullet on your blue ribbon and making the derby list early on! Keep it up!
Bobby


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

moonstonelabs said:


> The derby is done....
> 
> #10 won Robbers' Stray Bullet o/h Dan Hurst --MAKES THE DERBY LIST
> #4 2nd MOONSTONES Yellow-Dude Smith "Emmitt" o/h Bill McKnight MAKES THE DERBY LIST
> ...


Congrats to Dan and Bullet. They're really tearing the derby up. Bullet's only 14 or 15 months old.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

CONGRATS to Dan Hurst and Bullet!!!!


----------



## JEB for Luke (Sep 23, 2008)

Any info on Qual & Open.

Call backs?

Thanks!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Open to water blind in the morning: 5, 10, 16, 18,20,26,29,30,31,34,35,37,41,43,45,48,49,51,52,55,56,57,61,63,66,70,71,76,77,80,82,85,86,

Amateur to water blind in the morning: 3,9,10,11,12,14,15,16,17,18,23,27,33,34,44,45,47,50,51,53,58,59

I apologize if I have made a mistake on these numbers....they are what I have in my book.

Qualifying there are 8 to the water marks in the morning...do not have the numbers sorry...

Aaron*


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Good luck tomorrow Aaron


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Anything on the Qual?


----------



## T Christensen (Jan 27, 2009)

Any news on the Open?


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

Q Results from a Text I received. I was not there first hand today.

1st 12 - Chisum/Nancy Fraser
2nd 8 - Haley/John Haverstock
3rd 23 - Nelson/Ted Shih
4th 27 - Kizzy/Lori Biesemeier
RJ not sure 
Jam 13 - Diva/Esther McCartney


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS TO CHUCK & MARY JANE SCHWEIKERT on their Amateur win with MAGGIE!!
Dave & Glenda


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS Chuck & Mary Jane on your Amateur Win...Chuck wasn't it just yesterday you said you didn't usually do very well on your trip South? Sounds like you did quite well this year!!!! Enjoy the ride on cloud 9.


----------



## T Christensen (Jan 27, 2009)

Somebody has to know something about the limited


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

T Christensen said:


> Somebody has to know something about the limited


I heard Gunzer won it.


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Just heard Karl Gunzer won the Limited with Fizz, and third place with Beau, both owned by Judy Rasmuson. Karl also had two Jams. Congratulations!!!


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats Chuck & Mary Jane
You guys ran a great trial and are very deserving people.
Jimmy


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to Chuck and Mary Jane! Awesome weekend!

Aaron*


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Don't know any of the other results, but I do know that a 25 month old got FOURTH in the Amateur!!! Congratulations again to Bill and Sarita McKnight and Moonstones Jimmy Mack Come Back "MACKIE"

Kris


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

Way to Go Bill Sarita and Mackie


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Steve, do you remember who Karl jammed with?

(and how are you, the boys, and Sally, anyhow?)


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Congratulations to Ted and Nelson for the 3rd and to Lori and Kizzy for the 4th in the Qual


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Chuck, I believe Karl's Jams were on Darby and Shade.

All is well here.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

moonstonelabs said:


> The derby is done....
> 
> #10 won Robbers' Stray Bullet o/h Dan Hurst --MAKES THE DERBY LIST
> #4 2nd MOONSTONES Yellow-Dude Smith "Emmitt" o/h Bill McKnight MAKES THE DERBY LIST
> ...


Just saw this. Way to Go to these Two Youngsters!!


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Glad to hear it, Steve! Thanks for the jams.


----------



## bfarmer (Aug 6, 2006)

Congrats to Jimmy Banks on the Derby 4th!!!


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Congrats to the Colorado peeps, Ted for Nelson's 3rd, Lori for Kizzy's 4th, and Esther for Diva's Jam

Way to go guys......


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

congrats to Amy Hunt and Jim Beck on Bits' 2nd inthe open completing her FC


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

stevelow said:


> Just heard Karl Gunzer won the Limited with Fizz, and third place with Beau, both owned by Judy Rasmuson. Karl also had two Jams. Congratulations!!!


Congratulations!!  ....#80 FC AFC Emberain Beau Geste, "Beau" 

...and over to the "dark side"... :wink:

FC AFC Hardscrabble Carbunnation, "Fizz" 1st 

WOW!! Huge Congratulations! ..to both Judy, and to Karl!


----------

